# Now This Is What Boredom Does To You!



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I was bored today so I decided to turn Lily into a vampire and Kirby into a super hero who saved the world from her evil ways. Enjoy...

mwhahahahaha! I shall destroy the world!













Humans...HELP ME HELP ME! 



no need to fear, for Kirby is here! Take that Lily! LASER BEAM!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

i love them


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

the boredom continues...

A new villain has arisen! the WereWolf!


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL.......LOVE the pics!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ha, ha, that's funny, good work! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Those are great.

I just got Photoshop and I'm slowly figuring out how to use it. I can't wait until I can do the stuff you guys do on this section of the forum.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O O O

Those are hilarious! I love the sting ray eyes!


----------

